# Schools in Torrox



## lorraine88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi

I am hoping to move to Torrox or Nerja for a year this september. My daughter is 11, can anyone tell me about schools in the area and if the teachers speak english and/or if there are other english speaking children attending school. How easy is it to rent accommodation close to the schools.

I really would appreciate any advice.

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not from that area, but you can bet your life there will be english speaking kids there. The Teachers will probably be Spanish and lessons will be taught in Spanish. What they generally do is put new, non spanish speaking kids in a lower year with the view that it will take them time to learn spanish and catch up. Generally the schools dont allow english to be spoken in class and the curriculum is spanish 

That said, at 11, its not gonna be easy,. the younger the better. My daughter was 11 when she went to Spanish state school and she had a terrible time, the spanish kids didnt like the british and the british didnt like my daughter as they said she was "stuck up"????? In the end (after 15 months) we put her into an international school and she's now thriving!!! But all kids are different

As for distances from school, in my area they lay on a bus for those kids who need transport. But I dont know what its like over in Torrox. You need to ask the rental agency if you go that route

Jo xxx


----------

